# 1868 Landau Mod V w/ 40HP LS - How much $?



## jvanhees (Mar 22, 2013)

Hi all, finally signed up but have been cruising this forum for awhile. The other night, I bought a new project(i mean project) walleye boat, and now have to put my other boat up for sale.....dont have it ready to sell just yet(winterized) but just looking for what I should be offering? What do you think is a fair price for this boat? Details below. It is a nice heavy duty boat, but I am not into bass fishing any more...and need somthing smaller. It is a tad rare to find a Mod-V this large, from what I have seen and heard.

This pic is the best close-up I have at the moment....with the bowfishing platform. There is a matching casting platform in the front, as the one you can see in the back.


These other two are of us in action bass fishing. As you can see with two bigger guys and myself, the boat is barely in the water. This thing can hold some serious weight. I mean alot.






Another






18' 68" wide - I am not sure on the year of this boat...I would say mid 80's...I will have to check the #'s... Aluminum hull, two platforms (rear and front) both aluminum and riveted into the boat. The step up to both of these platforms, is also a storage area...the front step being a livewell that I use for battery storage. I added a frame under the rear to support more weight. Custom painted with flat rustoleum colors for duck hunting. Transem is older, but not rotted and still strong. Boat is rated for a 55 horse motor. Two max-4 camo boat seats and pedastals included.

The 40 HP Gale(private label of a Johnson) Long Shaft tiller outboard is Electric Start and from the 60's, but fires up in 1-2 pull everytime (I dont use the electric start, but it does work I have tested it)....why I still have it. The reverse/neutral was slipping in and out, and now is out-only leaving me with drive. I do not know anything about this issue....but think the nut came loose below the shifter. I changed a few fuel lines in the motor, spark plugs, and lower unit oil.

The trailer is great. I put new lights and wiring on it when I bought it. 1 brand new tire, 1 50%. It is a tilt trailer and you can pop it apart in the middle for it to tilt(never used it). Trailer has nice leaf springs, and is single axle....overall a pretty good trailer. Nicer than the one I just bought. Boat pulls like a dream at 70mph.


----------



## jvanhees (Mar 24, 2013)

Nobody??


----------



## Wampuscat (Mar 24, 2013)

5k


----------



## jvanhees (Mar 25, 2013)

Thanks for the input...got the cover off yesterday!


----------



## PitFishin' (Mar 26, 2013)

5k seems a lil steep to me :shock:


----------



## jvanhees (Mar 26, 2013)

What do u think pit?


----------



## PitFishin' (Mar 26, 2013)

Hard to say because its different everywhere you go, and im definitely no expert. what did you give for it?


----------



## Ryno685 (Apr 3, 2013)

I don't know how prices in MI run, but down here in MO 5k does seem steep. I bet you could get 2500-3000 pretty easy. You could always get on craigslist and see what comparable boats are going for and go from there. Best of luck bud.


----------



## jvanhees (Apr 3, 2013)

Ryno685 said:


> I don't know how prices in MI run, but down here in MO 5k does seem steep. I bet you could get 2500-3000 pretty easy. You could always get on craigslist and see what comparable boats are going for and go from there. Best of luck bud.




Thanks Ryno, that is what I was thinking. It is not easy to find a comparable boat near me to see...but we will find out!


----------



## Ryno685 (Apr 3, 2013)

No problem bud! Not an expert by any means.....just a craigslist junky! ;-)


----------

